# Seiko 6139-6001 help?



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi just a couple of queries?

1. Is the glass thick enough on these to have it polished?

2. Anyone have a cheap crown for this

3.. is the inner bezel the correct one for this model (something don't seem right from other pics i have seen)

4. Anyone have a cheap strap for this model..











sorry about the pics...the glass is that scratched close up pics are not good

thanks for help


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Have a look at this site, as it tells you all you need to know. As that is an early model (given away by the legend on the dial at 9) it may originally have had a white indicator ring...the black ones appeared later (according to the link I've shown) New crystals were available from Cousins under the Sternkreuz label) and you can buy an aftermarket Seiko branded bracelet from ebay...I know, I bought one for the refurb I did on my Pogue a couple of months ago. You may also find a correct crown (it should have a dimple in it) on the bay as well. Search Seiko 6139 spare parts. If you get a crown and stem complete, make sure it has the tiny spring and cog wheel needed to turn the indicator ring.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f281/how-buy-seiko-6139-600x-chronograph-collectors-buying-guide-140803.html

Hope this helps a bit...good luck.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

very informative thankyou roger


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

After looking into this a bit more i think i will pass it on via fleabay its fully working at the moment and in my very amateur hands i could do damage


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It just needs a lot of work and plenty of new parts would need sourcing...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just to clear one point up, I said in my post above, that the early black dialled models might have had a white indicator ring. On reading the article in the link again, quite a long way down it states that the white IRs were only used on the early yellow and blue dials...hence the nickname Pepsi = White, red and blue. These were later changed to the yellow and blue IRs to blend in with the dial better. It would appear that the black dialled versions always had a black IR, as evidenced by several pics in that piece. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just to clear one point up, I said in my post above, that the early black dialled models might have had a white indicator ring. On reading the article in the link again, quite a long way down it states that the white IRs were only used on the early yellow and blue dials...hence the nickname Pepsi = White, red and blue. These were later changed to the yellow and blue IRs to blend in with the dial better. It would appear that the black dialled versions always had a black IR, as evidenced by several pics in that piece. Sorry for the confusion.


 Amateurs :biggrin:


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

I Spoke to the guy who supplied me with this and he said that this was what it was like when it was new. I don't know its not really an issue anyway. lol

just found one on ebay exactly the same other than its a 6002 model

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-1976-SEIKO-PEPSIE-AUTOMATIC-CHRONOGRAPH-6139-6002-GOOD-CONDITION-/252462259426?hash=item3ac7ec5ce2:g:QI8AAOSwo0JWImOQ


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I had one similar (Or same!)..

A lad was after it so I let him have it for £100, Wish i'd kept it now :watch:










John


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Have a look at this link http://wristsushi.proboards.com/thread/5671/definitive-6139-600x-buyers-guide- in particular the second post - which shows the legitimate dial/chapter ring colour combinations. It may well be that your chapter ring started out in life as being blck in colour and subsequently faded to grey.

David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That crown with cog is extremely hard to find.

Don't waste your time and effort trying to polish the glass, just get a new one.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

yes definitely finding it hard to get the crown and cog part


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Jonmarkel said:


> yes definitely finding it hard to get the crown and cog part


 The crown should be relatively easy to source, but the cog is a completely different kettle of fish

Rob at Monster Watches had a small stock of them about 6 years ago, but they were very quickly snapped up. I managed to get one, and have stashed it away somewhere................ and that's exactly where it's staying .


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Big Bad Boris said:


> The crown should be relatively easy to source, but the cog is a completely different kettle of fish
> 
> Rob at Monster Watches had a small stock of them about 6 years ago, but they were very quickly snapped up. I managed to get one, and have stashed it away somewhere................ and that's exactly where it's staying .


 now thats just teasing Boris


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Jonmarkel said:


> now thats just teasing Boris


 Sorry about that :yes:

I've got a few 6139's, and will hopefully add to them at some stage in the future (IF prices drop). Hence why the cog/stem/spring are stashed away in the vain hope that it'll come in useful one day..

Given the developments in 3d printing, you'd think that someone would start making the cogs again.

If you're going to Fleabay it, you might be better off listing it as is, instead of throwing money at it.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

i have decided to keep it mate...found a plastic one in australia ...expensive though...but apparently it is good because of no rusting like the metal one and it doesn't rip the inner bezel ...watch is all stripped down and cleaned and polished what parts i need to just waiting for the new bits.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A NOS crown is avaiable here.....

eBay item number:

311652397245


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

And almost certain that the replacement crystal is Sternkreuz XMD 330.821, available from Cousins for around £22 as I changed one of these for a friend in his blue version. (4th from the bottom)

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/special-profile-sternkreuz-xmd?code=XMD330821


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Roger ..on the case


----------



## Michael C. Dimond (Jul 21, 2016)

to much information


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Michael C. Dimond said:


> to much information


 Really...i asked the question these guys gave the answers ......no brainer


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Jonmarkel said:


> i have decided to keep it mate...found a plastic one in australia ...expensive though...but apparently it is good because of no rusting like the metal one and it doesn't rip the inner bezel ...watch is all stripped down and cleaned and polished what parts i need to just waiting for the new bits.


 I have a 6309 helmet that had a broken cryustal, Never thought i'd get one so I managed to fit a domed acrylic, It's been in now for a few years!!




























I can't remember what sized crystal it was but I can recall having to rub it on abrasive paper on a sheet of glass (To keep the base flat!) and repeatedly trying the fit until it wasn't too high and fitted nicely!! I may have put some glue on the bottom, Can't remember!! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

johnbaz said:


> I have a 6309 helmet that had a broken cryustal, Never thought i'd get one so I managed to fit a domed acrylic, It's been in now for a few years!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's a 6139-7100 (or 7101).

The SEIKO crystal is *340W18GN00*

Cousins sell a Sternkreuz equivalent for £4.95 + VAT & p&p

XY340.354 Sternkreuz, Seiko 340W18GN00

Here's mine (when I bought it)



and with a NOS bezel and crystal


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks Sir Al :thumbsup:

I've a few more that could do with replacing too, I'll get on to Cousins :notworthy:

The silver one at bottom left works perfectly but the crystal is kaput!!










John


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

does anyone know where there is a full srtipdown manual for the 6139-6001 i have seen it before but cannot find it anywhere now cheers


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

its ok i found it cheers


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok had enough of this watch now.. purchased a stem from ebay and its too long thought the 6139 models were all the same obviously not can't get the old stem to fit on the new crown either maybe just my fat fingers...also the pushers...is there a circlip needed inside the bezel to retain them as they just pop back out being spring loaded or is there another issue?

please help before i kick something and chuck this watch out of the window


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

sussed out the push buttons...the stem and crown are from a 6002 which is why nothing fits...(expensive mistake)

but heres what it looks like with new glass and new bracelet





thanks for all the advise gents (and any other genders out there)

still not happy with the Inner Bezel but spent far to much on this now..


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Jon...the pushers are held in place by a ring that fits around the movement inside the case, not circlips. In the pic below, this is labelled the mvmt (movement) retainig ring. It has cutouts for the winding stem and the pushers. The pushers will not stay in place without this ring. As regards the case numbers, 6002 means that the watch was designated for the European/UK market. 6009 was for the USA. The parts used in all are identical. The problem araises with other 6139 models...not all had the inner rotating indicator ring, so if you bought a stem without the cog for the inner ring, it won't fit. You can also see the stem required in the pic below.










Maybe you should join the Watch Repair Talk forum... http://www.watchrepairtalk.com/ The video below shows the Movement ring (the guy calls it the case ring) and is within the first few seconds of the vid. This is what holds the pushers in.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks roger figured it out in the end ...sometime you have to just walk away and come back with fresh eyes...many thanks


----------

